# openntpd fails when starting up

## dirk.dierckx

i've added /etc/init.d/openntpd to my default runlevel, when it is started while booting up the system it fails with the following error:

```

ntpd.conf:18 could not parse address spec "ntp1.belbone.be"

```

but when i start it manually afterwards using 

```

/etc/init.d/openntpd start

```

it works

anyone had the same problem?

----------

## Paranoid

My only guess would be openntpd is started before your internet connection is active. Looking at the init.d/openntpd script is does have a net depends but if you were say using a dsl connection w/rp-pppoe it is possible. If this is the case edit the openntpd script and add a depend rp-pppoe to it. Just a guess anyways...

----------

## dirk.dierckx

i'm using a lan connection (no dsl/cable connection), the strange thing is that it only occurs from time to time now (in the beginning it failed always at bootup)

----------

## pangloss

i have the same problem: fails on startup, but manually running /etc/init.d/openntpd start works. also running on a lan.

----------

## drakkan

same issue here any solutions?

----------

## PaulBredbury

Try changing the depend() in /etc/init.d/openntpd to be the same as ntpd:

```
depend() {

        need net

        use dns logger

}
```

----------

## drakkan

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> Try changing the depend() in /etc/init.d/openntpd to be the same as ntpd:
> 
> ```
> depend() {
> 
> ...

 

I have only /etc/init.d/ntpd the file /etc/init.d/openntpd doesn't exist

head /etc/init.d/ntpd

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-misc/openntpd/files/openntpd.rc,v 1.4 2004/12/12 21:26:24 vapier Exp $

depend() {

        need net

        use dns logger

}

----------

## PaulBredbury

Add e.g. net.eth0 to the "need" line, or set RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="yes" in /etc/conf.d/rc

----------

